
Help install tensorflow on windows - hadiwaqar
Hi i am facing problem installing tensorflow on windows, the best guide i found till now is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bottomstack.com&#x2F;installing-tensorflow-windows-and-visual-studio&#x2F;
i have followed all the steps everything is installed according to the guide, the problem i am facing at the moment is that when i try to run basic program is shows error AppData&#x2F;Program&#x2F;Python&#x2F;program.exe  
Any help would be highly appreciated. Thank You!!
======
brudgers
I would recommend the Tensorflow documentation:

[https://www.tensorflow.org/install/install_windows](https://www.tensorflow.org/install/install_windows)

If there are things on it that you don't understand, it is probably better in
the long run to deal with that knowledge gap directly.

